# Cpt 69990 with cpt 69436



## purinoski (Oct 24, 2012)

I am curious if any ASCs are using 69990 with CPT 69436.  NCCI edits bundle it in 69436, but my administrator and office manager went to an AAASC seminar yesterday and was told we can go back a year and retrieve money for use of 69990 with 69436.  

Phyllis Urinoski, CPC
South AL Outpt Svcs
Enterprise, AL


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 26, 2012)

No I don't bill.

Per AMA CPT Asst. 10/1999

"From a CPT coding perspective, code 69990, Use of operating microscope (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure), may be reported when a surgical microscope is used to perform the techniques of microsurgery, and the use of the operating microscope is not listed as an inclusive component of the surgical procedure"


----------

